# Buffalo chicken SBTs



## worktogthr (Mar 30, 2014)

I was inspired by the previous post in the ABT section.  I always see these mini sweet peppers at BJs and thought they would be great to use when the crowd might not like the heat of jalapeño.   Since ABTs and poppers use cream cheese or some other cheeses, I decided that stuffing them with buffalo chicken dip would work well.  The ingredients for the dip can be found on the Franks  hot sauce website.  The dip recipe has cream cheese, blue cheese, hot sauce, mozzarella, and chicken (I used smoked chicken leftover from Friday night). I mixed the dip up in my kitchen aid mixer so that the filling would be smooth and the chicken would break down into little pieces.  I put it all in a ziplock, cut the corner off and piped the filling right in.   I am making two pastramis and a rack of spares today so I figured I'd throw a few in the smoker for snacks and freeze the rest .  













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 30, 2014






I'll let you all know how they turn out!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 30, 2014)

Had the smoker going around 240.  2 hours later and here they are...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 30, 2014






Turned out great!  Definitely recommend these.  The buffalo chicken dip filling had decent heat so I think using a jalapeño with this recipe might be a bit much for  those who don't love the heat.  I would have loved this with the jalapeño but in the interest of research, I enjoyed three of them!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

wow, those look fantastic, nice job!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks!  Definitely a recipe worth trying if you like buffalo wings!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are tasty looking! We use the mini-bells all the time when hosting parties. They are tasty with leftover pulled pork too! I would preferred the jalapenos too!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks!  I like idea of stuffing them with leftover pulled pork.  I will try that next time!


----------

